# Let`s see the Mini Lindy slot conversions



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

the tow is an option for change to slot, but it`s very hard work for a good result

























the school bus and the green van are Mini Lindys, the red bus on the right is a Hot Wheels conversion


Do you have some different Mini Lindy conversions ???? ..post it


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

I like that HW conversion, I was looking at that HW lastnight thinking about a resin cast


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

I have an early Monte Carlo (first gen, '70-'72) that I picked up a while back to do this with... looks like this one but in green:

http://www.ioffer.com/i/4225705

unfortunately, someone already hacked a section out of the middle of it and glued it back together to shorten it to Tjet length. and it's missing the bumpers. lotsa work to do on that one, i'll get there eventually...

--rick


----------



## Dranoel Dragon (Oct 9, 2007)

Love that red bus!

This is the only Mini Lindy I've done:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Hey satellite!!! I was wondering where you were!! These have been posted in other threads, but since these fit right in here, I may as well put them here!!!










































I have 4 more van models to do, and one green like yours to redo, as it's plain green. I also have the tow truck and school bus to convert, if I can decide how I'm going to do them. I'm not too keen on the stretch wheel bases, but I'm not too keen on shortening them either... Some day I will decide!! Also, the yellow one is going to the next HOHT charity auction!! I think you would also be interested in my class "playing with LEDs 101" where I do a more or less step by step instructional on how I light it, and all the other vehicles I'm lighting!! It's in the custom slotcars section!!

Hope to see you there!!!


Joe


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Sweet! Great lights on the vans! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Man, where are yall getting these? I got a box of 8 about fifteen years ago and have been looking for more ever since. Ya'lls projects and results look great!!!! What all types of models can you get?

Rich


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

*RE. lights and where do I get them??*

From Feepay of course!!! I bought one of these vans back in '75 when I was 14. My dad drove a green '68 GMC van, so when I saw it in the store for .39 cents, I had to grab it. I wish I bought them out!! Shortly after I bought my first one, Lindberg stopped making them. That body has been sitting in my pit kit in storage in FL since '04. I remembered it, but couldn't remember who made it, until one showed up on ebay. I snagged it for $8.00. This was back in January. I have been scouring ebay ever since grabbing as many as I could afford, picking them up for anywheres between $6-15.00 each, until July, when the bidding war started for them..(the vans anyway) And the price skyrocketed to $20-28.00 each. I have a bid on a red chevy van right now, but who knows if "black68blue" will swipe this one from under me too!! They were models, obviously, but were aimed mostly at the HO model railroaders,but were billed as not exactly HO scale. Search options are: mini lindy, lindberg line, hi rollers, and speedy wheels, to name a few.. What am I doing??? I'll never find them now!!!  They made all kinds of cars, some, like the van are almost perfect wheelbases for the AFX?TJet platform, and trucks, tractor trailers, even a mail truck (too short). The cars and trucks I have run across recently are a porsche 911, a dune buggy, the monte, eldorado, VW bug, lambo contach, ferrari ##??, cement mixer, dump truck. school bus, a fuel oil truck, and a bunch of different tractor trailers. As you can see by Satellites pic's, some require a stretched wheelbase, and some, like the van are perfect as is. And why have you been skipping class?? :lol: I have an almost complete build on the surfer van up in my LED 101!! 


Joe


----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

Dranoel Dragon said:


> Love that red bus!
> 
> This is the only Mini Lindy I've done:


Cool Hot Rod :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

Another one for a don`t working conversion.......totally out of scale..it`s a tiny one


----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

Hey, lost the pic for the Pick UP Camper, so I post now the total line
from base Lindberg Pickup to Custom Camper.



























































That`s real dremel mania:woohoo:


----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

*Part 2*


----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

I kicked the pic from above......


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I like the camper!!! I've been tossing around the camper conversion myself, but missed out on the last few Ebay auctions on them. That's one I forgot in the list of spotted mini L's I posted earlier. Nice dremel work Satellite!! Once I get past the flashing LED dilemma I'm facing now, I plan on doing a mini L wrecker. Good work!! :thumbsup:

Joe


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Darsh garnit that HW bus just keeps me comming back for another look.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Dranoel Dragon said:


> Love that red bus!
> 
> This is the only Mini Lindy I've done:


...and she's a beauty Leonard!:thumbsup: I'd like the 411, or just an under shot on that one if ya have time.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Oooooooooooh man this is another fun thread!*

This is just fun to look at...all these Miny Lindy conversions...:woohoo:

Bob...must look away...no time to build one...look away...aaaaaah...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Thank you for the under shot of the lindy bus!!! I was wondering how I was going to do it, and there it was!! I would have never thought of flipping the pin towards the front.. Great thinking!! :thumbsup: At this rate, I'll need to go chassis shopping again really soon. With every new conversion I get a little better... I just wish my painting would improve!! Sorry I keep forgetting, sweet job on the hotrod!!!! I been thinking of doing one of them too, just haven't grabbed one yet!!

Joe


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

I have 2 different versions of the HW buss








a few others i think would make nice conversions/cast


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

satellite1 said:


> I kicked the pic from above......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

*Great Bus !!*

:thumbsup:That HW 50's Red Bus is way cool ! I did not know that it fit the TYCO chassis's wheelbase that well ! You must have to take those curves REEEALLL SLLLOOWWW with all that metal in the rear ! My grandson has one of these & when I was looking at it my Boss (Wife) said she could here the wheels turning in my head.That will make a great prototype for one of my future resin casting projects !

Neal:dude:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Gonna have to get one of those buses. That is just calling out for some chrome! Great collection. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Hello my name is Gwampa, and I have a problem*



1scalevolvo said:


> :thumbsup:That HW 50's Red Bus is way cool ! I did not know that it fit the TYCO chassis's wheelbase that well ! You must have to take those curves REEEALLL SLLLOOWWW with all that metal in the rear ! My grandson has one of these & when I was looking at it my Boss (Wife) said she could here the wheels turning in my head.That will make a great prototype for one of my future resin casting projects !
> 
> Neal:dude:


Careful Neal! Appropriating diecasts from yer grandyuns seems no worse than taking candy from a baby. First it's a cool 3 windowed deuce rat in primer, Then it's an awesome 5 window streetrod affair in brilliant metallic blue. Pretty soon your just inviting them over in the hopes that they will bring a few cars clutched in their tiny hands in the hopes of pilfering shiny bits like dummy motors or elegantly curled header pipes. Before long you'll be drafting family legislation that any cool diecast left behind becomes property of the management and invoking the finder's keeper's rule at a whim.

Eventually you reach the lowest level where a twisted psuedo slotcar "Stokholm Syndrome" exists and the weeuns arrive bearing gold for Ceasar, "Here ya go Gwampa, these will make cool "swatcahs". One day you'll look down into the sweet faces of your little "Manchurian Candidates" and utter this phrase, "Oh my god! What have I done?!!!

Be ashamed!


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

*Mini Lindy for the NASCAR Fans*

After seeing all the school bus conversion in the NASCAR infield, the Mini Lindy School bus was a natural.










The bus was shorten for a T-jet chassis & two screw mounting installed. The hard part was creating the appropriate wheel rims by cutting down original rims,
gluing on 1/76 model correct rims then turning to the correct size. The rear silicones make this a real mover!










After the race they decided to watch the birds before leaving.

You can tell this was done awhile ago by the Winston Cup & Bush decals. NASCAR labels are on the route labels front & back. Hope you can notice that one bottle is half full!
A trip from a railroad hobbyist of drilling a small hole up from the bottom & dripping in the beverage colour (golden brown).

Satellite1, Thanks for asking for Mini Lindy Conversions & the view of you beautiful 1:1 black car. Like the Monte Carlo & the Motel background. ..RL


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Awesome Nascar bus!!! I can't count how many of the likes I had to deal with on US 78, (my favorite shortcut from Memphis to Birmingham) when the races were on in Talladega!!! Them things were all over the place!!! :lol: Nice trick with the bottle too!!! :thumbsup:

Joe


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Bill Hall said:


> Careful Neal! Appropriating diecasts from yer grandyuns seems no worse than taking candy from a baby. First it's a cool 3 windowed deuce rat in primer, Then it's an awesome 5 window streetrod affair in brilliant metallic blue. Pretty soon your just inviting them over in the hopes that they will bring a few cars clutched in their tiny hands in the hopes of pilfering shiny bits like dummy motors or elegantly curled header pipes. Before long you'll be drafting family legislation that any cool diecast left behind becomes property of the management and invoking the finder's keeper's rule at a whim.
> 
> Eventually you reach the lowest level where a twisted psuedo slotcar "Stokholm Syndrome" exists and the weeuns arrive bearing gold for Ceasar, "Here ya go Gwampa, these will make cool "swatcahs". One day you'll look down into the sweet faces of your little "Manchurian Candidates" and utter this phrase, "Oh my god! What have I done?!!!
> 
> Be ashamed!


Yes, but it will be worth it! :drunk: :hat: :freak: :dude:


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

XracerHO said:


> After seeing all the school bus conversion in the NASCAR infield, the Mini Lindy School bus was a natural.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


History will note that this shortened bus was the father of the SUV. Look for an upcoming episode of Modern Marvels on the History Channel


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

*Neal's Mini-Lindy conversions & One resincast*

These are my Mini-Lindy coversions. The first 2 pics show the 8 cars 
( Jaguar XKE, '67 Mustang, Chevy p/u, Lambo' Countach, 'vette Stingray, '68 'vette, '80's Corvette, & '60's Camaro ) that that were sold in one box as a set.Me & my friend bought a box each on sale for about $5-$6 at a hobby store's closeout table in the late 90's I think.They are made to run on either original Aurora T-Jet 500 or TuffOnes chassis depending on width.They were still relatively cheap in those days.The Porsche' Targa Runs on a T-Jet 500 chassis.The blue #3 Raybestos Chevy Van is actually a resincast made to fit a TYCO 440-X2 slim chassis that I bought at an HO show back in the day.I beleive it was copied off the Mini-Lindy from what I have seen.The glass had to be custom fabricated.



Neal :dude:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

*Holy cow!!! All them Lindys!!!*

Nice collection, Neal!! There was an 8 pack on the bay a month ago for 20.00 but I wasn't sure how many would work. As stated earlier I'm not too keen on extended wheelbases so I passed.  Your van prolly runs cooler without the side windows.. Mine tend to heat up after running for a while, of course the extra draw to light them doesn't help. I'm still working on a "glass solution" to my van collection. There was a little design flaw with the lindy van windshield, you had to squeeze the side windows to snap fit it in the body. Most of mine have stress cracks or were cracked and reglued. Sadly, because of this the majority of lindy vans on the bay have either broken or missing windshields. I have 2 perfect shields here, and hope someday to be able to make a mold and cast them. Or find someone who can do it for me  There is a couple up on ebay right now, but the price is unheard of..Last I saw it was up to $36.00!!! *UPDATE!!!* That's nutz!!! :freak: WOW!! Can't believe this price!!!! 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=220296724058
Totally insane!!! :freak: :drunk: This seller has another one coming up in a few days. it's at 9.99 now...

Joe


----------



## Dranoel Dragon (Oct 9, 2007)

Bill Hall said:


> ...and she's a beauty Leonard!:thumbsup: I'd like the 411, or just an under shot on that one if ya have time.


I'd be glad to comply, Hall Billy. Unfortunatly, two things are preventing pics right now. In my recent move two things in particular got broken: my camera and the pickup. (nothing really serious on the pickup. just the right front fender broke off and the axle holder came out of the chassis.

But here's the 411 scoop:

It's built on a slimlone chassis (like Aurora's) but I had to lengthen the wheelbase. I did so by removing the pick up shoes and carefully dremeling out the front of the chassis rails above the PU hangers enough to glue in a styrene tube to hold the axle in place. I also added a 9T pinion and a modified AFX crown gear. The front scew goes directly into a hole I drilled inth the front of the engine.

That was pretty much it.

BTW: I just realised I do have one other mini Lindy but I don't have a pic of it right now. I got an Austin Healy body off ebay a couple years ago and redid it on a T-jet. Had to do a lot of thinning on the inside of the body to get it sit down properly on the chassis, including the complete removal of the interior. Repainted it from the ugly motor oil blue w/flowers to a nice, classis black/white two-tone. Added some wire wheels from RRR and voila!

I'll post some pics as soon as I have something better than the phone to do it with.


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

slotcarman12078 said:


> Nice collection, Neal!! There was an 8 pack on the bay a month ago for 20.00 but I wasn't sure how many would work. As stated earlier I'm not too keen on extended wheelbases so I passed.  Your van prolly runs cooler without the side windows.. Mine tend to heat up after running for a while, of course the extra draw to light them doesn't help. I'm still working on a "glass solution" to my van collection. There was a little design flaw with the lindy van windshield, you had to squeeze the side windows to snap fit it in the body. Most of mine have stress cracks or were cracked and reglued. Sadly, because of this the majority of lindy vans on the bay have either broken or missing windshields. I have 2 perfect shields here, and hope someday to be able to make a mold and cast them. Or find someone who can do it for me  There is a couple up on ebay right now, but the price is unheard of..Last I saw it was up to $36.00!!! *UPDATE!!!* That's nutz!!! :freak: WOW!! Can't believe this price!!!!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=220296724058
> Totally insane!!! :freak: :drunk: This seller has another one coming up in a few days. it's at 9.99 now...
> 
> Joe


The ony two that needed extended wheelbases were the '67 Mustang & Camaro.The rest used regular T- jet wheelbases.


Neal


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks, I guess I'll have to look for one of those 8 packs.. They are kicking around still!! I just hope the price hasn't skyrocketed like the van has!!

Joe


----------

